# first steel ever



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Went down to the river today to try for some eyes. Didn't catch any of them but did catch this baby. It's my first ever steel


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations!

Did he fight well?


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Faught pretty good. I was geeked

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sweet, I didnt get a good look at the fish after u caught it, I heard ya hoopin and hollerin down there I think tho..lol.. nice pic, nice fish bro!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

congrats bro!!! nice fish!!!


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea I was hollerin for my buddy to help me Hah. I'll be up there Thursday after this rain.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

so the real question is next time will you be after eye's or steel?


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

peters said:


> Yea I was hollerin for my buddy to help me Hah. I'll be up there Thursday after this rain.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Same here, Thursday night and prolly Friday..i took the 15th off work too, last day to keep them eyes ,so I will prolly pull an all dayer that day..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey peters hows the steel and eye fishing?? Haven been fishing in a while.


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

hunterjon313 said:


> Same here, Thursday night and prolly Friday..i took the 15th off work too, last day to keep them eyes ,so I will prolly pull an all dayer that day..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
I may be wrong but i believe the last day to keep eyes is march 14th at 11:59 p.m. once the clock strikes midnight the 15th the season closes. Again maybe someone can confirm this.


----------



## nismo240 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you can fish on the 15th and at midnight it closes


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

nismo240 said:


> I think you can fish on the 15th and at midnight it closes


 
thumbs up last saturday in april to march 15. @ 11:59 pm you got to stop walleye fishing the huron. till the new reg and book come out it closed from the 16th on. unless they change the regs or dates that what it is.


----------



## WALLEYE_1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice fish


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on your first Metal Head!  Its all down hill from here!!!!


----------

